# Help me pick out a male.



## bettafishgirl (Mar 29, 2013)

Alright, I decided to get into the betta show buisness. I am allowed to only choose one fish- so my desision needs to be perfect.

first, I would appreciate if someone gave me a few links to show-quality bettas for sale and bid in the USA (ebay or aquabid, but preferably ebay) I was thinking on a half moon, but any will do. Male, please. Under 50 usd.

Also, what are the standards and rules? 

are there any good shows near the area of massachusetts?


----------



## Eep Crood (Jan 23, 2014)

Well, I have one betta and am NOT going to sell him! So I suggest getting a healthy betta. Make sure it's fins are in good condition, that they are not torn, frayed, or rotting, and that they are spread out rather than flat by their body. Next, check it's swimming ability. Make sure that it is swimming upright, not on it's side or upside down. Make sure that it looks natural, not extremely slow or extremely fast. And make sure it is not swimming up and sinking down, or trying to swim up but unable to do so. Make sure the bettas body and fins are moving as it swims, that they are not all stiff. If your betta will not swim at all, if it is just sitting at the top or the bottom, that is not a good sign either. Then check it's overall body. Make sure the eyes are not foggy, the scales are not peeling off, and that the betta does not look fuzzy. Make sure it has no unusual spots, dots, or lumps. You are just trying to find anything unusual. Once you have found a few healthy bettas, you can pick out a pretty one, whichever you feel the closest to. That is how to choose a betta!


----------



## panthers24 (Dec 31, 2013)

*thank you*



Eep Crood said:


> Well, I have one betta and am NOT going to sell him! So I suggest getting a healthy betta. Make sure it's fins are in good condition, that they are not torn, frayed, or rotting, and that they are spread out rather than flat by their body. Next, check it's swimming ability. Make sure that it is swimming upright, not on it's side or upside down. Make sure that it looks natural, not extremely slow or extremely fast. And make sure it is not swimming up and sinking down, or trying to swim up but unable to do so. Make sure the bettas body and fins are moving as it swims, that they are not all stiff. If your betta will not swim at all, if it is just sitting at the top or the bottom, that is not a good sign either. Then check it's overall body. Make sure the eyes are not foggy, the scales are not peeling off, and that the betta does not look fuzzy. Make sure it has no unusual spots, dots, or lumps. You are just trying to find anything unusual. Once you have found a few healthy bettas, you can pick out a pretty one, whichever you feel the closest to. That is how to choose a betta!


I was reading the forum and read your reply and I wanted to say thanks now I know what I should look for in a betta thanks a lot.


----------



## snowflake311 (Jun 19, 2013)

If you really want to get into show stuff it would be best to join the ibc all the info you want and more is there for you. Can you show fish if you are not a member? I am not sure. 

Look for good healthy and the best form. Are you ok with importing them?


----------



## amphirion (Jan 15, 2014)

we're talking about purchasing a fish with show potential, to breed for competitions, or are we talking about purchasing a fish to enter in a show?
not that the latter is illegal (or is it?), but it does seem iffy to enter a fish that someone hatched and reared for you.

but as you requested: alertness and posture are key signals you should consider indicating health and quality of your fish. you want fish that are aware and attentive of their surroundings. posture usually indicates good swimming habits, as well as having the ability to spread fins when not swimming. this is the fish's casual dominance stance showing alertness, as well as the readiness to defend territory or spawn with a mate. a fish that is hugging the bottom of the tank, heavily breathing, with his fins clamped is the exact opposite of what you are looking for.


----------



## hollyk (Sep 29, 2013)

As snowflake311 said, the IBC is your best resource. There are a lot of specifications for the ideal "show" betta, and it varies by tail type.

Also, are you planning to breed the betta you buy, or just show him? Just an FYI- I'm not sure if you know this- but you can't show a betta that you have purchased. At least, not at IBC shows. I don't know about smaller, local shows, but those are few and far between, anyways. If you want to show bettas, you have to breed them yourself.


----------



## DBanana (Nov 20, 2013)

According to the IBC code of ethics:

--Moreover, it is the policy of the IBC that *when bettas are entered in a show, the fish should be raised and bred by the entrant or exhibitor unless clearly stated otherwise*. Failure to comply with this policy would be contrary to the IBC Code of the Ethics.--

http://ibcbettas.org/2012/official-ibc-code-of-ethics/

Also the General Standard:
* The idea show betta is in excellent health as shown by its faultless condition & vigorous deportment.
* The body & fins are unblemished.
* There are no body scars,spots & missing or misshapen scales.
* Fin rays are straight or smoothly curved.
* Fins are held rigidly erect & gills are fully flared.
* Movement is continuous & aggressive with violent response to any intruder.
* The idea show betta presents nearly mirror-image symmetry above & below an imaginary mid-lateral line.
* This betta is well proportioned with respect to fins & body size.
* The body is smoothly tapered towards the caudal peduncle.
* The dorsal fin approaches the anal fin in shape,width & size.
* There is 180 degree spread between first & last caudal rays.
* The outer margin of the dorsal,caudal & anal fins trace a continuous circular contour with no gaps between fins.
* Fins are broad & overlap at the edges.
* Secondary & tertiary divisions occur at even intervals along the lengths of fin rays.
* The idea show betta exhibits brilliant coloration of uniform density.
* In solid color classes there are no off color washes in the fins & no blotching or speckling of unwanted colors on the body.
* Pattern types have dark & bright colors in shades that produce the highest contrast.
* The overall appearance of color on this betta is one of vivid,sparkling beauty.


----------

